# 2011 Specialized Demo Is Here ?



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

Found this

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_CAXB2T0FEzk/TCRnX8wLqVI/AAAAAAAAEE0/qziTuBRVqoM/s1600/p4pb5253671.jpg


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Somehow they even managed to convince RockShox to uglify the Boxxers for them...


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

now how'm i supposed to pedal that thing with no BB or crank? XD


----------



## Omega808 (Jun 26, 2010)

Where did you find that pic? i hope they will have a better paint job


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a sudden urge for a candy cane!


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me. I hope its an 83mm/150mm now


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

On the Velovert site they said it will have a Pressfit BB30 86mm


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Better than i thought it would be. But the black and red paint from 2010 looks way better.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have to say they have finally got that frame to look really good (candy theme apart). Looks way less bulky now, nice lines.


----------



## Omega808 (Jun 26, 2010)

ya the frame is beautiful but i think they need a powder coat black, like the 05 had. paint gets messed up to easy


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

There is a thread over on Ridemonkey with some information claiming that the 2011's will have 150 rear, 83 bb, adjustable headtube and bb height, longer stroke and eye to eye shock, slightly more progressive rate, ISCG05, and 3/4 pounds lighter frame.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

ha. now that WOULD be cool if its fo real. super cool.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Needs moar chainstays.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Why oh why did I buy a 2010? Dammit!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

They had the 2011 Specialized press day at Keystone, CO this past weekend. We saw about a dozen of those candy cane Demos on the mountain.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

The one I saw at the GRT was yellow/gold where the red is and black where the white is, I think it was ano. If it wasn't ano then it was matte.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

more info here on sizing, geo, and frame features - http://www.sicklines.com/2010/06/28/2011-specialized-demo-8/


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Scimitar said:


> more info here on sizing, geo, and frame features - http://www.sicklines.com/2010/06/28/2011-specialized-demo-8/


So sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Why oh why did I buy a 2010? Dammit!


Cuz it won the World Cup overall? 

Obviously, there will always be next year's mo'bettah version to make your pride and joy seem like an outdated turd, but at least you were lucky enough to buy a 2010 and get the updated geo - now go ride your bike and enjoy it.  (Or, is that a For Sale sign I see coming out of your printer there...?  )


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Cuz it won the World Cup overall?
> 
> Obviously, there will always be next year's mo'bettah version to make your pride and joy seem like an outdated turd, but at least you were lucky enough to buy a 2010 and get the updated geo - now go ride your bike and enjoy it.  (Or, is that a For Sale sign I see coming out of your printer there...?  )


Yeah I know what you mean. I just need a better job so that I can buy the new model every year


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

*official?*

Am i out of the loop ?

Its been on the net for ages and we have all seen the photos and videos of the bike, but in DIRT MAGAZINE it said the OFFICIAL release of the bike will be happening during the champery round of the world cup, and on one of the brendo pics it say now his bike is now official.

Did this happen as i dont see anyone covering it ? i want pics prices and shop release date or else this money im sat on will go on lotto tickets.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I just need a better job so that I can buy the new model every year


LOL! Isn't that always the problem, better job and don't forget an understanding wife (or girlfriend). I am with you brother!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

the lotto tickets will be worth more when sam stops riding for spesh.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*why 135mm?*

what is the story of the 135mm on the rear?


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

loolilon said:


> what is the story of the 135mm on the rear?


It's not.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Frameset price?


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

huntandride said:


> Frameset price?


$2500 with RC4, seatpost and clamp


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Any colors available besides Christmas? Haven't seen an official announcement anywhere from Spesh...


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

The white and red is actually growing on me.. I think the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Omega808 (Jun 26, 2010)

There up!!!!!!!!!!!!! the new 2011 specialized bike are on the web site!!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Specialized . . . . . fire your Graphic Designers already.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

So no more Demo 7?


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Nope

See 2011 SX Trail instead (7 incher now)


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

Omega808 said:


> There up!!!!!!!!!!!!! the new 2011 specialized bike are on the web site!!!


I'm still seeing the '10s on there. Where did you find this?


----------



## RJJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe you need to change your location at the top right of the web page. It is currently showing 2010 models on the UK site, but 2011 models on the US site.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

RJJ said:


> Maybe you need to change your location at the top right of the web page. It is currently showing 2010 models on the UK site, but 2011 models on the US site.


Thanks. I managed to hunt them down.


----------

